# خصائص فيزيائيه



## سراب الغريب (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الرجاء ادراج خصائص لزيوت نباتيه... و خصوصا
Rate of reaction at different tempreatures
distribution coeffecient
للضروره لمشروع التخرج
و شكرا


----------



## عثمان الراوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
Bailey's Industrial Oil and Fat Products, 6 Volume Set 
by *Fereidoon Shahidi *​ 




 

*Book Description*​ 
First published in 1945, Bailey's has become the standard reference on the food chemistry and processing technology related to edible oils and the nonedible byproducts derived from oils. This sixth edition features new coverage of edible fats and oils and is enhanced by a second volume on oils and oilseeds. This sixth edition consists of six volumes: five volumes on edible oils and fats, with still one volume (as in the fifth edition) devoted to nonedible products from oils and fats. Some brand new topics in the sixth edition include: fungal and algal oils, conjugated linoleic acid, coco butter, phytosterols, and plant biotechnology as related to oil production. Now with 75 accessible chapters, each volume contains a self-contained index for that particular volume.​ 
*Table of *******s*​ 
*VOLUME 1: EDIBLE OIL AND FAT PRODUCTS: CHEMISTRY, PROPERTIES, AND HEALTH EFFECTS.*​ 
1. Chemistry of Fatty Acids (Charlie Scrimgeour).
2. Crystallization of Fats and Oils (Serpil Metin and Richard W. Hartel).
3. Polymorphism in Fats and Oils (Kiyotaka Sato and Satoru Ueno).
4. Fat Crystal Networks (Geoffrey G. Rye, Jerrold W. Litwinenko, and Alejandro G. Marangoni).
5. Animal Fats (Michael J. Haas).
6. Vegetable Oils (Frank D. Gunstone).
7. Lipid Oxidation: Theoretical Aspects (K. M. Schaich).
8. Lipid Oxidation: Measurement Methods (Fereidoon Shahidi and Ying Zhong).
9. Flavor Components of Fats and Oils (Chi-Tang Ho and Fereidoon Shahidi).
10. Flavor and Sensory Aspects (Linda J. Malcolmson).
11. Antioxidants: Science, Technology, and Applications (P. K. J. P. D. Wanasundara and F. Shahidi).
12. Antioxidants: Regulatory Status (Fereidoon Shahidi and Ying Zhong).
13. Toxicity and Safety of Fats and Oils (David D. Kitts).
14. Quality Assurance of Fats and Oils (Fereidoon Shahidi).
15. Dietary Lipids and Health (Bruce A. Watkins, Yong Li, Bernhard Hennig, and Michal Toborek).
Index.​ 
*VOLUME 2: EDIBLE OIL AND FAT PRODUCTS: EDIBLE OILS.*​ 
1. Butter (David Hettinga).
2. Canola Oil (R. Przybylski, T. Mag, N.A.M. Eskin, and B.E. McDonald).
3. Coconut Oil (Elias C. Canapi, Yvonne T. V. Agustin, Evangekube A. Moro, Economico Pedrosa, Jr., Mar&Ä±acute;a J. BendaÃ±o).
4. Corn Oil (Robert A. Moreau).
5. Cottonseed Oil (Richard D. O'Brien, Lynn A. Jones, C. Clay King, Phillip J. Wakelyn, and Peter J. Wan).
6. Flax Oil and High Linolenic Oils (Roman Przybylski).
7. Olive Oil (David Firestone).
8. Palm Oil (Yusof Basiron).
9. Peanut Oil (Harold E. Pattee).
10. Rice Bran Oil (Frank T. Orthoefer).
11. Safflower Oil (Joseph Smith).
12. Sesame Oil (Lucy Sun Hwang).
13. Soybean Oil (Earl G. Hammond, Lawrence A. Johnson, Caiping Su, Tong Wang, and Pamela J. White).
14. Sunflower Oil (Maria A. Grompone).
Index.​ 
*VOLUME 3: EDIBLE OIL AND FAT PRODUCTS: SPECIALTY OILS AND OIL PRODUCTS.*​ 
1. Conjugated Linoleic Acid Oils (Rakesh Kapoor, Martin Reaney, and Neil D. Westcott).
2. Diacylglycerols (Brent D. Flickinger and Noboru Matsuo).
3. Citrus Oils and Essences (Fereidoon Shahidi and Ying Zhong).
4. Gamma Linolenic Acid Oils (Rakesh Kapoor and Harikumar Nair).
5. Oils from Microorganisms (James P. Wynn and Colin Ratledge).
6. Transgenic Oils (Thomas A. McKeon).
7. Tree Nut Oils (Fereidoon Shahidi and Homan Miraliakbari).
8. Germ Oils from Different Sources (Nurhan Turgut Dunford).
9. Oils from Herbs, Spices, and Fruit Seeds (Liangli (Lucy) Yu, John W. Parry, and Kequan Zhou).
10. Marine Mammal Oils (Fereidoon Shahidi and Ying Zhong).
11. Fish Oils (R. G. Ackman).
12. Minor Components of Fats and Oils (Afaf Kamal-Eldin).
13. important]Lecithins (Bernard F. Szuhaj).
14. Lipid Emulsions (D. Julian McClements and Jochen Weiss).
15. Dietary Fat Substitutes (S. P. J. Namal Senanayake and Fereidoon Shahidi).
16. Structural Effects on Absorption, Metabolism, and Health Effects of Lipids (Armand B. Christophe).
17. Modification of Fats and Oils via Chemical and Enzymatic Methods (S. P. J. Namal Senanayake and Fereidoon Shahidi).
18. Novel Separation Techniques for Isolation and Purification of Fatty Acids and Oil By-Products (Udaya N. Wanasundara, P. K. J. P. D. Wanasundara, and Fereidoon Shahidi).
Index.​ 
*VOLUME 4: EDIBLE OIL AND FAT PRODUCTS: PRODUCTS AND APPLICATIONS.*​ 
1. Frying Oils (Monoj K. Gupta).
2. Margarines and Spreads (Michael M. Chrysan).
3. Shortenings: Science and Technology (Douglas J. Metzroth).
4. Shortenings: Types and Formulations (Richard D. O'Brien).
5. Confectionery Lipids (Vijai K.S. Shukla).
6. Cooking Oils, Salad Oils, and Dressings (Steven E. Hill and R. G. Krishnamurthy).
7. Fats and Oils in Bakery Products (Clyde E. Stauffer).
8. Emulsifiers for the Food Industry (Clyde E. Stauffer).
9. Frying of Foods and Snack Food Production (Monoj K. Gupta).
10. Fats and Oils in Feedstuffs and Pet Foods (Edmund E. Lusas and Mian N. Riaz).
11. By-Product Utilization (M. D. Pickard).
12. Environmental Impact and Waste Management (Michael J. Boyer).
Index.​ 
*VOLUME 5: EDIBLE OIL AND FAT PRODUCTS: PROCESSING TECHNOLOGIES.*​ 
1. A Primer on Oils Processing Technology (Dan Anderson).
2. Oil Extraction (Timothy G. Kemper).
3. Recovery of Oils and Fats from Oilseeds and Fatty Materials (Maurice A. Williams).
4. Storage, Handling, and Transport of Oils and Fats (Gary R. List, Tong Wang, and Vijai K.S. Shukla).
5. Packaging (Vance Caudill).
6. Adsorptive Separation of Oils (A. Proctor and D. D. Brooks).
7. Bleaching (Dennis R. Taylor).
8. Deodorization (W. De Greyt and M. Kellens).
9. Hydrogenation: Processing Technologies (Walter E. Farr).
10. Supercritical Technologies for Further Processing of Edible Oils (Feral Temelli and Ã–zlem GÃ¼Ã§lÃ¼-ÃœstÃ¼nda&gcaron.
11. Membrane Processing of Fats and Oils (Lan Lin and S. Sefa Koseoglu).
12. Margarine Processing Plants and Equipment (Klaus A. Alexandersen).
13. Extrusion Processing of Oilseed Meals for Food and Feed Production (Mian N. Riaz).
Index.​ 
*VOLUME 6: INDUSTRIAL AND NONEDIBLE PRODUCTS FROM OILS AND FATS.*​ 
1. Fatty Acids and Derivatives from Coconut Oil (Gregorio C. Gervajio).
2. Rendering (Anthony P. Bimbo).
3. Soaps (Michael R. Burke).
4. Detergents and Detergency (Jesse L. Lynn, Jr.).
5. Glycerine (Keith Schroeder).
6. Vegetable Oils as Biodiesel (M. J. T. Reaney, P. B. Hertz, and W. W. McCalley).
7. Vegetable Oils as Lubricants, Hydraulic Fluids, and Inks (Sevim Z. Erhan).
8. Vegetable Oils in Production of Polymers and Plastics (Suresh S. Narine and Xiaohua Kong).
9. Paints, Varnishes, and Related Products (K. F. Lin).
10. Leather and Textile Uses of Fats and Oils (Paul Kronick and Y.K. Kamath).
11. Edible Films and Coatings from Soybean and Other Protein Sources (Navam S. Hettiarachchy and S. Eswaranandam).
12. Pharmaceutical and Cosmetic Use of Lipids (Ernesto Hernandez).
Index.​ 
Cumulative Index​ 

http://ifile.it/ox8rpg/industrial_oil_and_fat_products.rar
or

http://rapidshare.com/files/12306747/Industrial_Oil_and_Fat_Products.rar.html 
​


----------



## سراب الغريب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك كل الخير ..........شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hosamelnaggar (17 فبراير 2010)

الحقيقه السؤال لم يوضح ماهو المطلوب والمقصود من السؤال لكي نساعد في الاجابه عليه ولكن اوضح ان الزيوت انواع كثيره كعباد الشمس والذره والصويا وغيرها وكل زيت له الثوابت والخواص الخاصه به ولاتوجد تفاعلات معينه خاصه بكل زيت مع درجات حراره مختلفه ولكن تتم عمليات صناعيه عديده بمراحل مختلفه وكل مرحله لها ظروف معينه سواء كان تكرير او نزع شموع او ازاله المركبات المسببه للروائح واي استفسار في الزيوت النباتيه ارجو ارساله لكي نساعد في الاجابه عليه


----------



## ashashash (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هي المواد المستخدمة في عملية oil bleaching


----------

